# Rays?



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

Quick question. I'm learning Betta anatomy and stanards, and I've managed to pick up on pretty much everything but rays by just reading. When people say like, 'Oh this guy has long rays' or 'only two rays', where on the fish should I be looking at? I assume tail, but I still can't identify them well.

Would someome be so kind as to maybe put a photo and circle the rays? Visual learner. 

Thank you!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

When people are talking about rays, they're talking about the caudal. VT and traditional PK often only have primary and secondary rays (1 split) thus often have only 2 end rays. HM and HMPK usually have 2 ray splitting (primary and secondary) and have 4 - 8 end/tertiary rays.

Rays on dorsal and anal are often standard (1 - primary ray) though some may have exceptionally excessive branching.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

This always confused me too. I thought you counted primary rays O-O
That diagram is really useful. 
I still don't get how people can count these things Dx


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, I've been drawing my HM tails all wrong...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They don't. Unless you have microscopic eyes LOL. After a while you get used to the shape of ray branching and can guess. Only 2 rays are easily spotted, 4 is easy to guess, 8 .... I count those on still betta pictures. LOL


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe this photo will help...This is one of my females..


----------

